# Tank set up



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

I recently got myself an oscar. I already know that one day i will probably need to re-arrange my rocks and what not to accommodate his size. With the vast information contained in these forums I've learned that they do not do well with change so should i rearrange now as to minimize his stress later in life?










It's a 55 gal tank and i know its small for one oscar but he'll have it all to himself besides the resident pleco


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I think he'll be fine as you slowly remove the rock


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks TFG,

been lurking these boards for about a year now and knew this was the place to find an answer!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

gotta love CF 8)


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Now all you hve to do is post pictures on this thread of your oscar and its growth


----------



## madjecks (Jun 8, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> Now all you hve to do is post pictures on this thread of your oscar and its growth


Agreed!!

In regards to change stressing the oscar, He'll be fine they're tough lil ******** and can handle it I don't think shuffling a few rocks around is going to make him go over the edge. :thumb:


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thats the thing though, When i went pick it out, it was just my luck that i would pick out the shyest oscar out of the 10-12 from the tank. It just made a week i've had him today and just last night was the first time he hasnt hauled ass and hid when i went to the tank to feed him. So as far as pics go, I think i will wait for it to trust me a bit more before i have him scared to death of a flash (im a horrible pic taker and would prolly forget to take off the flash lol)


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

I've also been thinking about taking some of my rocks out now anyway and replace with something like african root or something similiar. If you look at the picture in the original post you'll see the big black line in middle of the tank (air bubble in backing lol) im thinking of taking out either the right or left side of those rocks and putting in the root or some type of drift wood. What are all of your opinions on such a change? I'm never good at making up my own mind and always seek out opinions :thumb:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think the wood would be more "safe" for the O when he desides to redecorate...also i think will look better....maybe a few fake plants he can rip up and toss around....as for the shyness....give him/her some time to get used to his new home.....how longs he been with ya?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya gotta love those stick on backgrounds and the air bubbles that are a pain to get out...

You've only had him a week... and Oscars are some whiney little [email protected] he'll settle in and get used to things... as long as you don't freak him out changing things around every week 

I think you should leave it as is for a month or two and let the little guy start feeling at home... Once he is settled in and comfortable a little change here and there won't hurt anything. But give him some time...


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well i had a nice surprise when i came home from work last night, the O actually came to the front glass as to say feed me. He's still a little skittish at times but i can definitely see him being less shy now. Keeping it as is for a month or so sounds like a plan, it'll take me that long just to find a root that i like.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well good to hear got any pics?


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll take some pics tonight if i remember


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

you'll have to excuse the dirty glass lol



















And these are his tank mates for the time being. All three will be transferred to my dad's tank when it gets crowded, then it'll just be the O and the pleco










It's hard for me to get rid of the tinfoils right now. Last year when gustav hit, they survived over a week without power and food when i was evacuated. I expected to come home to three dead fish, but they all survived like nothing happened!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice lookin O :thumb: and thats a great story....fish can be quite surprising at times...*** heard of catfish living in nothing but mud for weeks.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd leave the tinfoils. They do a great job of cleaning up all the food particles floating around in the water when my O's eat. They are pretty tough fish, but get pretty big. I maybe would get rid of one of them. When they get up to 12"+ you'll probably have to remove the others.


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

thats the plan


----------

